

Comparison of PHP performance in Windows and Linux, and PHP vs ASP.net - bep
http://jack-fx.com/csharp/post/php-versus-aspnet-e28093-windows-versus-linux.htm

======
jawngee
There is no nice way to put this, but if you are deploying PHP on Windows for
anything other than some retarded legacy IT BS, you are mentally deficient.
Straight up.

And comparing a compiled (kinda) language to a badly interpreted one is horse
pucky.

